# ga16de turbo????



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

will the turbo kit and manifold for a 94 sentra work in the 95 sentras??? replys greatly needed


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

YES! ,assuming its a 95 with a ga16de


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

YES! ,assuming its a 95 with a ga16de


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

should same room under the hood, no prob


----------

